# PV, Finding a place in Dec/Jan



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hola!

My two boys and I are moving to PV in mid December. The plan is to get an Airbnb for a month to make sure I want to live in the area I think I do (5 de Diciembre), and have time to look for a long-term rental, etc. 

I'm from Florida and I'm very aware of the snowbird culture and that I couldn't come at a worse time to find a place. Haha! My son wants to finish football here, and it all works out that we will be freed up in December, so that's just the way it is! 

My question...is it so insanely full during the winter that I won't find ANYTHING? If I don't find a yearly rental by mid January, will I be able to find something each month, airbnb or cheaper hotel, until the better yearly leases are available? I understand I'll have to pay more during this time and am prepared to do so, just don't want to end up stranded or stressed if there is nothing.

I wouldn't normally be too concerned, but since I have my two little guys with me, I don't want to get into much of a jam. Thanks guys! Appreciate your guidance!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

If you can leave your sons with someone in the states while you venture into the area of choice and scope it out may take away some of the stress.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Longer term rentals are listed on manoamano.com and in Spanish. You will find better deals there than with English rental agents. Usually you will not get a place in the ****** zone on the short notice you have. You will be forced to move several times.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Funny thing, I'm in Bucerias and am planning to move to Florida, probably Sarasota or environs. I can put you in touch with my realtors here, one of whom deals mainly with the rental side. I don't know the limit of the range she works with but they deal with the entire area as far as Sales, just don't know about rentals. Regardless, she might be able to give you some insight or suggestions.

I tried to PM you because I have a couple of questions about FL but the system wouldn't let me. Maybe because you are new, not many posts. Dunno.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tbh said:


> I tried to PM you because I have a couple of questions about FL but the system wouldn't let me. Maybe because you are new, not many posts. Dunno.



A new member must make 5 posts before the PM function kicks in,


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Aha! The solution. Thanks, Isla Verde.

Reiki... We need four more. ¡Háblanos!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ReikiontheRun said:


> Hola!
> 
> My two boys and I are moving to PV in mid December. The plan is to get an Airbnb for a month to make sure I want to live in the area I think I do (5 de Diciembre), and have time to look for a long-term rental, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't live in PV, not quite to my taste, but find myself there at least a couple of times a year to visit family. What sort of digs are you looking for-- tourist, ****** expat, or native-- and how close to the beach do you need to be? Touristy and seasonal expat areas will be picked over and even more expensive for the high season, but since you're looking for a full-year lease you've got some bargaining power. PV has grown uncontrollably in the last 30 years, spilling over into Nayarit, but much of it isn't where tourists often venture. I like some of the steep hilly areas just E. of downtown, while the Pitillal neighborhood, three kms east of the marina, is still untouristy.


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> If you can leave your sons with someone in the states while you venture into the area of choice and scope it out may take away some of the stress.


Yeah, unfortunately, I'm not one of those "big family" types...It's just us. Leaving them would be more stressful.


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

tbh said:


> Funny thing, I'm in Bucerias and am planning to move to Florida, probably Sarasota or environs. I can put you in touch with my realtors here, one of whom deals mainly with the rental side. I don't know the limit of the range she works with but they deal with the entire area as far as Sales, just don't know about rentals. Regardless, she might be able to give you some insight or suggestions.
> 
> I tried to PM you because I have a couple of questions about FL but the system wouldn't let me. Maybe because you are new, not many posts. Dunno.


That's pretty funny! I'm not far...Indian Rocks Beach! Someone told me to check Bucerias! I'd love to be in touch with your realtor. You never know! I'll try to post a few more so you can PM me.


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

perropedorro said:


> I don't live in PV, not quite to my taste, but find myself there at least a couple of times a year to visit family. What sort of digs are you looking for-- tourist, ****** expat, or native-- and how close to the beach do you need to be? Touristy and seasonal expat areas will be picked over and even more expensive for the high season, but since you're looking for a full-year lease you've got some bargaining power. PV has grown uncontrollably in the last 30 years, spilling over into Nayarit, but much of it isn't where tourists often venture. I like some of the steep hilly areas just E. of downtown, while the Pitillal neighborhood, three kms east of the marina, is still untouristy.


I'm actually not looking for touristy at all. I'm looking for easy living with no car (lots of food within walking), less rent than the US, it's getting out of hand here...I live a block from the beach now, but I could live further. I'm big into boating and the water, so I don't want to be too far. Not really looking for expats to hang with excessively. I'd like the experience more Mexican culture than not, but a few would be nice! I don't know why I picked PV...maybe because of the beach and safety? I am pretty open, though, so if you could shed some light, that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

kcowan said:


> Longer term rentals are listed on manoamano.com and in Spanish. You will find better deals there than with English rental agents. Usually you will not get a place in the ****** zone on the short notice you have. You will be forced to move several times.


Ugh. That part doesn't sound fun...but I feel like I'll get a better deal while I'm on the ground, rather than committing to a year lease via the internet. Just like anywhere, I guess.


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

tbh said:


> Aha! The solution. Thanks, Isla Verde.
> 
> Reiki... We need four more. ¡Háblanos!


I think this is five! Woot!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No this one was #7.....look at the upper right hand corner under "join date"


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ReikiontheRun said:


> I'm actually not looking for touristy at all. I'm looking for easy living with no car (lots of food within walking), less rent than the US, it's getting out of hand here...I live a block from the beach now, but I could live further. I'm big into boating and the water, so I don't want to be too far. Not really looking for expats to hang with excessively. I'd like the experience more Mexican culture than not, but a few would be nice! I don't know why I picked PV...maybe because of the beach and safety? I am pretty open, though, so if you could shed some light, that would be awesome! Thanks!


Now that's something to go on! I also avoid touristy/expensive, and that's going to put you at least a km from the water in Vallarta. But there are plenty of neighborhoods that qualify, places where regular Mexicans live, but not necessarily the sort of area where you have to sleep with a switchblade under your pillow. You're also correct in that it's easier to find such _on the ground_, even in PV. Internet publicity anywhere in Mexico is aimed at tourists and the high end. More modest digs are found by pounding the pavement in the neighborhood, looking for signs in a window, on a post, or inquiring the gossipy owner of the corner abarrotes.
Given your desire for a place fairly close in, traditional, on public transportation lines, plenty of services, reasonably priced, reasonably safe, not inundated with gringos, and not a helluvaway from the beach, I'd suggest the Pitillal neighborhood, about 2kms inland from the Marina. Best of success on your search!


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> No this one was #7.....look at the upper right hand corner under "join date"


I'd already posted more by then...I'm all fast and stuff.


----------



## 1700800 (Sep 3, 2018)

perropedorro said:


> Now that's something to go on! I also avoid touristy/expensive, and that's going to put you at least a km from the water in Vallarta. But there are plenty of neighborhoods that qualify, places where regular Mexicans live, but not necessarily the sort of area where you have to sleep with a switchblade under your pillow. You're also correct in that it's easier to find such _on the ground_, even in PV. Internet publicity anywhere in Mexico is aimed at tourists and the high end. More modest digs are found by pounding the pavement in the neighborhood, looking for signs in a window, on a post, or inquiring the gossipy owner of the corner abarrotes.
> Given your desire for a place fairly close in, traditional, on public transportation lines, plenty of services, reasonably priced, reasonably safe, not inundated with gringos, and not a helluvaway from the beach, I'd suggest the Pitillal neighborhood, about 2kms inland from the Marina. Best of success on your search!



Haha! I was imagining me sleeping with a switchblade under my pillow!

That's the third time someone has mentioned Pitillal to me. I think I'll just end up in an Airbnb for two months checking out the different areas. My worst problem is that we decided to go in December, which I've heard makes it difficult to find reasonable prices being in high season. Thanks for the suggestion! Haha...the gossipy owner! Also not the first time that was suggested!:clap2:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"Haha! I was imagining me sleeping with a switchblade under my pillow!""

switch blades are illegal, Machetes are legal........jajajajaj


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

I've lived here 35 years, December will be very busy, probably the busiest tourist time, (both foreign and national). Chances of finding a long term rental at that time would be a miracle! Even finding an Airbnb. but It will give you an idea of the areas, 5 de Diciembre is a good idea, keep away from the beach, I live about 12 blocks inland from Los Muertos Beach in El Caloso for about 10 years now.
Don't delay, and good luck !
If there's anyway you could come after Easter, there will be many more options.


----------

